# Angelerlaubnis in Niedersachsen



## it92 (1. April 2011)

Hallo liebe User,

ich habe mal eine Frage, die ihr vielleicht schon garnicht mehr hören könnt. 
Undzwar wollte ich mit einem Freund ein Wochenende lang im Binnengewässer angeln und einfach mal abschalten. 
Mit dem angeln kennen wir und gut aus, dass ist nicht das Problem. 
Nun aber zur Frage:
Da wir ja Auszubildende sind, können wir uns es nicht erlauben eine Strafanzeige o.ä. zu bekommen, weil wir unerlaubt gefischt haben. 
Kann man in Niedersachsen nicht iwie eine Angelerlaubnis für ein Wochenende o.ä. bekommen. Ist das angeln nur mit Angelprüfung möglich?
Wir wollen ja vllt. nur 2-3 mal im Jahr mal bisschen raus. Angeln kommt da eig. ganz gut um mal abzuschalten. Aber dafür gleich eine Angelerlaubnis?
Ich hab hier schon jede Menge rumgestöbert aber nichts gefunden. Habe erfahren, dass man in Niedersachsen glaub ich garkeine Angelerlaubnis braucht, aber trotzdem vom Pächter eine Erlaubnis, die man so aber auch iwie nicht bekommt!? |kopfkrat (Habs nicht verstanden) 
Also, irgentwie alles ganz komisch und möchte einfach nur wissen:

Gibts es eine Möglichkeit für Leute, die nur mal zum abschalten angeln wollen legal zu angeln? Kann man sich etwas kaufen, dass das Angeln für 1 Wochenende oder so erlaubt? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thomas


----------



## dido (1. April 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Niedersachsen*

in der Regel könnt ihr bei jedem Angelverein Gastkarten kaufen. Die meisten verlagen aber den Fischereischein also abgeschlossen Fischereiprüfung.
Bitte nicht verwechseln, das nds. Fischereigesetz schreibt keinen Fischereischein vor, dies hat aber nichts mit der Fischereierlaubnis zu tun! Diese vergibt der Pächter oder Eigner des Gewässers auch Fischereirechtsinhaber genannt.
Habt ihr keine Fischereiprüfung bleibt nur der Weg zum Forellenpuff  die meisten verlangen dort keine abgeschl. Fischereiprüfung.


----------



## it92 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Niedersachsen*

Was ist ein Forellenpuff und woher weiß ich, wo das ist?


----------

